# FODMAP diet



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it worth me even trying this?I've just been having a look at the list of foods and it seems ridiculous..Bread and pasta are bad, but lettuce and tomatoes are good!? Seriously? Bread and pasta are my 'friendly' food. When I'm particularly ill I just eat only carbs and get better. I can't even look at lettuce without an awful episode of diarrhea!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is based on what foods have certain carbs that can be a problem for some people.If you do fine on the diet you are doing there isn't a need to switch. I think it depends on what triggers you. If gas volume is your main trigger a low fodmap approach makes sense. And some people find the high soluble fiber like you seem to be doing very soothing, but I think they are triggered differently.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> It is based on what foods have certain carbs that can be a problem for some people.If you do fine on the diet you are doing there isn't a need to switch. I think it depends on what triggers you. If gas volume is your main trigger a low fodmap approach makes sense. And some people find the high soluble fiber like you seem to be doing very soothing, but I think they are triggered differently.


Well, I have IBS, so I have no idea if my current diet is working.. I just know that FODMAP looks terrible :\I don't have a problem with gas though, just diarrhea. So maybe this diet isn't meant for me anyway?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All the FODMAP's are things that tend to be fermentable by the gut bacteria into gas and things that humans (or at least some humans) do not digest/absorb well.If it looks like it only has you eat trigger foods (and no list is every completely safe for every person and everyone may need to pick an choose from any given diet plan) then it probably isn't the diet for you.No one diet will be for all IBSers. For a good number of IBSers it does seem to be a good fit. For some IBSers the more all starch thing (mostly soluble fiber approach) seems to work really well.So you don't have to try any particular diet, but there is a logic behind the FODMAP approach, and that logic will fit a certain subset of IBSers.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

The Low-FODMAP diet IS very difficult; I would recommend it only as a last resort.


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Obviously the fodmaps diet isn't for everyone, but diet is one thing you can try that doesn't cost you a doctor's visit nor a pharmacy visit. I can only tell you my experience: I have had PI IBS-D since early Aug. I started a strict fodmaps diet a little over two weeks ago and believe it made a significant difference within the first four or five days. I am giving myself another couple of weeks before trying to add any of the suspect foods I have been avoiding. The diet definitely seems counter-intuitive, but there is logic behind it. The hardest part for me is no wheat, since that's always been a big part of my normal diet, but there enough veggies, fruits, sources of protein and grains to get some variety and still eat a healthy diet. And I have other diet restrictions which knocks some of the low fodmaps foods out the window. I can rarely eat tomatoes or any citrus or have vinegar in my diet and I don't eat dairy.Compared to some diets, the low fodmaps diet isn't that difficult.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm going to move this to the Diet Forum.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Low-FODMAPs has made a significant change in my physical well-being. My question is why not at least try it for a few weeks, and see? It's really not as difficult as people make it sound here. You don't have to give up bread and pasta, just use rice versions. I use Udi's white bread. Doesn't taste any different. I've never eaten a lot of pasta, but I have eaten rice pasta. I prefer rice dishes anyway. I eat rice cereal, especially rice Chex and gluten-free Rice Crispies. I also like Panda Puffs, which is an organic peanut butter corn cereal. I don't notice digestive issues so much from gluten as I do issues with my skin. If I eat wheat, I break out and get itchy scalp. I'm not allergic to it; I've been tested fairly recently. The rest of the low-FODMAPs diet works all together to make my digestive system work a whole lot better. I will note that I do have a problem with too much tomato, but if I stay on it, and I take calcium, I have very few issues. When I go off by more than the tiniest bit (low FODMAPs has an element of balancing load of FODMAPs in your system), then I have issues the next day without fail. I also have IBS-D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Diet is one of those funny things. Some people find the dietary change is not a big deal. Others find it very difficult. A lot depends on how comfortable you are with different foods and if you can find ones on the new diet you really like.If you feel like you have to only eat foods you hate forever, it will be difficult. If you find you either like the new foods, or feel so much better you learn to love the new foods then it isn't so hard.It is quite restrictive, and you may have to give up some foods you used to eat a lot of, or really like eating. But it is something you can try on your own, and when dietary changes do work (not just this particular diet, could be any changes from giving up one or two things to a complete overhaul) some people will learn to love it.I know people who find if they give up chocolate they get zero migraines. A lot of people can't imagine giving up chocolate forever, but sometimes the lack of pain and getting a normal life back ends up making it pretty easy to stick to.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks all.I did try this diet a couple of years ago. Spent a ridiculous amount of money on food for it, then had to quit after 2 days because I got SO ill.I can see why this diet works for some, but I think I should just find other ways.I just keep hearing about it and thinking 'should I give it a go'? Maybe last time was just a transitional period or something..But tomatoes? No bread? Madness!


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

The hardest thing i found with the fodmaps diet is that different sites say different foods are suitable. Its hard to know which ones is right. I found it so much easier having a food n symptms diary n i worked out my own trigger foods


----------



## RarrRarr (Oct 25, 2012)

My partner is currently in the process of being tested. The Gastroenterologist believes that it is either Crohns or IBS so he has recommended starting the FODMAP diet anyway as it will aid in either outcome. I have found it no different to what he normally eats other than cutting out wheat and lactose (for him its a trigger food). Lean meats, lots of nice veges, rice, and gluten free products. its very easy to do in this day and age with all the awareness about food intolerances they make plenty of products Gluten Free etc. all you can do is do what makes you feel well but i dont think it is as hard as some people may feel it is. I have even been eating the same diet as he is just so he doesnt feel like he has to 'suffer' alone.


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Having lots of diet restrictions is a pain in the butt, but a pain in the butt is worse. I have numerous restrictions due to PI IBS-D, Intersticial Cystitis and high cholesterol. I an now not eating wheat or dairy or high-fat animal foods, am eating only low fodmaps veggies and fruits, and in addition (boo hoo) can't eat much tomato or citrus or vinegar. So long salad dressing. Bacon? Gone. Cheese and pickle sandwich? Nope. Pasta with anything? Don't do it. And I love to cook and used to be able to eat everything!Two things have helped me. Taking a low dose of an SSRI and trying to find things to eat that I used to neglect, but that seem "new and interesting" now. Some people find that substitutes for various types of food work. That's great for them, but it never works for me. Turkey bacon, soy burgers, forget it. My best technique for finding variety in my diet is to eat foods I thought I didn't like (or didn't know even existed) or cook things in ways I never did before. Look at cuisines that favor rice, like Japanese and Vietnamese and Thai. Viet food is particularly great because it uses lots of rice noodles. I never used to eat cantaloupe or bananas--I just thought they were boring. I've changed my mind. I always disliked oatmeal, but I learned that was because I never tried steel-cut oats. Look at the list of low fodmaps foods. There are probably many items on that list that you just never tried or forgot about.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I never thought of doing this diet until I just got tired of flareups. I have kept a food diary, and have been careful about what I eat, but still I have gotten flareups. As I read, sometimes with IBS you also can have fructose malabsorbtion without really knowing it until you get a major flareup (like I did) and have never really been the same since - and this was over 2 years ago. I have good and bad days but am always dealing with flareups. I decided to do a modified FODMAP diet and have seen a tremendous change. You do not have to go overboard. Figure out what foods usually upset you. I noticed if I eat too much starch (bread, crackers, even baked tortilla chips, potato chips, pretzels) I still had flareups until I read and understood that many foods that can cause you problems may not if you limit the amount of food you consume. Also, some foods that are high in fructose I avoid. I especially no longer eat onion or foods with too much garlic. I haven't given up eating wheat but I now limit how much I consume. Just doing these little things have made a difference. If you do not have celiac disease, you do not have to go on a celiac diet and eliminate all wheat. But with the FODMAP diet, you have to do everything in moderation. I used to love to drink Peach iced tea (diet, no sugar) but never felt good afterward. Now I realize that peach whether the juice or the fruit is high in fructose and can cause distress. So now I drink lemon flavored tea and have no bad reactions.

I have had IBS for years and always had the C variety until a few years ago. I had some kind of stomach virus and my IBS turned from C to severe D afterward and from there I developed fructose malabsorbtion. Now though, my IBS has changed from D to A depending on what I have eaten.

I know this - if it means feeling good, having very few flareups and having a life outside the bathroom - I will embrace any diet that can give me that! The FODMAP diet does work - but remember each person is unique and has his own tolerance or intolerance to certain foods. It is very important to know what you can and cannot eat and avoid those foods you know will cause distress. Keep up that food diary. I have checked foods on both the FODMAP and IBS Diets and know that even though these foods may be okay to eat for some, they may not work for me.


----------

